# .... Sky diver did not deploy parachute; he sent wife video before he jumped ....



## charley (Jul 15, 2017)

Experienced sky diver Capotorto Vitantonio jumped from a plane Tuesday morning about 10 a.m., just seconds before the crew received an urgent message from dispatchers on the ground, urging them to stop him.
But it was too late.
DeLand Police said Vitantonio jumped and did not pull the cord to open his parachute, according to a revised police report released Friday.
On Tuesday, Costansa Litellini, 25, ran into the Skydive Deland building on Flightline Boulevard, begging employee Tara Richards to stop her husband from sky diving.
Litellini had just received a video from him, saying he was "not going to pull the cord and that he was going somewhere wonderful," police said.
Richards immediately radioed the plane, according to a police report, but Vitantonio, 27, had already jumped.
Richards told police she had seen Vitantonio before the flight and "he had seemed normal."
She could not be reached for comment Friday.
Police were called to Skydive Deland on Tuesday in reference to an injured sky diver.
Officials began to search for Vitantonio from the sky and the ground.
They eventually found him face down in an open field near the runway.
A chaplain was called to the scene to let Litellini know that Vitantonio had died.
The United States Parachute Association, of which Skydive Deland is a member, reported 21 fatalities related to skydiving in 2016 out of 3.2 million estimated jumps by its members.


----------



## JR. (Jul 16, 2017)

charley said:


> Experienced sky diver Capotorto Vitantonio jumped from a plane Tuesday morning about 10 a.m., just seconds before the crew received an urgent message from dispatchers on the ground, urging them to stop him.
> But it was too late.
> DeLand Police said Vitantonio jumped and did not pull the cord to open his parachute, according to a revised police report released Friday.
> On Tuesday, Costansa Litellini, 25, ran into the Skydive Deland building on Flightline Boulevard, begging employee Tara Richards to stop her husband from sky diving.
> ...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2017)

depression, I'll bet his marriage was on the rocks


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> depression, I'll bet his marriage was on the rocks



  ..... if it wasn't on the rocks then...  it is now..


----------



## SheriV (Jul 18, 2017)

Thats what people do when they're ready to commit suicide. They are at peace with it "going someplace wonderful". Seems like a good idea when you don't want to struggle anymore.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Thats what people do when they're ready to commit suicide. They are at peace with it "going someplace wonderful". Seems like a good idea when you don't want to struggle anymore.




... life has ups & downs..we need to struggle in order to remain somewhat sane..  "going someplace wonderful"... is an illusion, we all know 'when you die, you rot' .. and you're not doing your loved ones any favors...they live on, with doubts, guilt, many more questions than answers....people that commit suicide create nothing but pain & confusion for those left behind ...


----------



## JR. (Jul 18, 2017)

So true

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2017)

My brother passed away very young. He was in a lot of mental pain. No one deserves to suffer in that way and all the people that got upset or angry and say it was a selfish  are weak minded selfish people only concerned with what makes them happy.

It's been almost three years and people are still fighting over his estate. Inheritance, life insurance, etc.  Selfish uncaring dumb mother fuckers.

You are lucky if you have one or two true friends in life. Family members not excluded.


----------

